# Last three models of 2013



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are pictures of my finished 1/72 scale Arado Ar234P-1 and Blohm & Voss BV P.194 and the 1/32 scale He 162.
























































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

agentsmith,

These are great looking models, especially the HE 162!

Phillip1


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments!


Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Super sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesomesauce! Nice looking birds and wonderful photography!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

wow! great paint work


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!:thumbsup:

More pictures of these late war...oops I mean late year models.

















































Agentsmith


----------

